# Help with permits



## Kxyzle (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi I'm looking into setting up with an ape van I called my council to see if I could get a street trading licence but they don't do them. They seem to have said I can park up anywhere as long as the food agency have approved me and I have contacted the highways dept to check it's ok. This seems strange to me just wondering if anyone else has come across this. They said the location I am thinking of would be fine but the advised that if a member of the public asks me to move then I should just not sure if this all adds up

Thanks in advance


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey,

Some councils require a STP and some don't If not all you have to do is not contravene any parking restrictions or enter private land without permission and you are good to go. Just make sure you are registered as a food premises with the council too.

Word or warning though, I have chatted with another mobile trader who was hoodwinked with an ape. He was told he could drive it to where it was required. It's only 50cc and he had to emty it and tow it to a location. Then set fit it out and set up before he could trade. They are handy for inner city, short moves but not truly mobile.

Best of luck dude


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Swifty said:


> Hey,
> 
> Word or warning though, I have chatted with another mobile trader who was hoodwinked with an ape. He was told he could drive it to where it was required. It's only 50cc and he had to emty it and tow it to a location. Then set fit it out and set up before he could trade. They are handy for inner city, short moves but not truly mobile.


There's a 200cc versions as well, with a higher payload - and given the weight of a commercial espresso machine, may prove the best option. It's amazing to see these vans and pick-ups at work in Italy, loaded to the gunnels and getting up some amazing gradients in the hill towns.


----------

